# A new photo forum - would you be interested?



## Chipp

Hey all









I've received news that we've recently acquired a photography forum domain name - as such, the logical thing to do seems to be creating a community there. Given the success of our photography community here, if we were to transpose this onto a new website run by us, would you be interested in being a founding member?









Please post your thoughts!

*Update:
*
I talked with admin a couple nights ago about the directions we'd look to take this project, and we decided on a few things both in terms of how it would relate to OCN and the feel of the community itself.
The new photo forum would not replace this forum here on OCN; also the vehicles and pets forums here will be recreated and each site in the 'family' will stand on its own
We are in talks with a very well-known web devloper who would be creating a layout for us that focusus as much on showcasing photos as it does forums and discussion. Given that it is a site about an artistic medium, we feel there should be a very artistic feel to the community's design as a whole and we're going to try and integrate member works into the layout in prominant ways
At least one extremely highly-popular photopgrapher on Flickr is willing to be a part of the community, creating a precedent of professional interaction and high quality content early on
We'd be looking for a group of 30 or so "founding members" who would be compensated in the early days in exchange for keeping livley, informative discussion running on the site to help build a memberbase

As with all of our sites (some more successful with others), we're looking to create a community experience that is second to none in the way that the website transcends being just a discussion board and becomes a major facet of the lives of its members. The thought is that by diving in head-first and really slamming all of our effort at building a great memberbase early in the site's life, we can avoid the somewhat floundering status that Carforum and Dogforum have maintained - though we are also going to pump major energy and development effort into those communities to get them back on track, too.

If any (or all) of that sounds like something you're interested in, please send me an email.


----------



## riko99

I think this would be a great idea to test out. Now the reason I say that is because there are not to many forums out there that are really that active (one reason I come here alot) so I believe it could work out well.


----------



## mz-n10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


Hey all









I've received news that we've recently acquired a photography forum domain name - as such, the logical thing to do seems to be creating a community there. Given the success of our photography community here, if we were to transpose this onto a new website run by us, would you be interested in being a founding member?









Please post your thoughts!


sounds interesting. i like the photo forums on OCN because its not separated into different companies. other forums i have used like to have canon and nikon in their own sub category and everyone else is grouped into OTHERs. i think without company specific groups it helps people from opening thousands of complaint threads (look at the sony alpha forums on DPR, non-stop whining).

Quote:



Originally Posted by *riko99*


I think this would be a great idea to test out. Now the reason I say that is because there are not to many forums out there that are really that active (one reason I come here alot) so I believe it could work out well.


nikonians, fred miranda, luminous landscape are all pretty active. you can get alot of help there from professionals there.


----------



## Marin

I feel like it should remain part of OCN and not a separate forum. While there are regulars in the sub-forum it's not enough to build a community off of.

And there's already other photography forums that are quite large, as pointed out by mz-n10. For photography, I'm a member of this forum: http://photography-on-the.net/forum/index.php


----------



## Volcom13

I would like to get into photography. But learning about it from a PC forums is quite limited. So a new sister forum would be awesome. I could read up on some guides and start into the photography business.


----------



## Ryan747

Great idea, as long as it keeps the same format of OCN. "Rep, Trade Rating, etc."


----------



## Danylu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marin* 
I feel like it should remain part of OCN and not a separate forum. *While there are regulars in the sub-forum it's not enough to build a community off of.*

And there's already other photography forums that are quite large, as pointed out by mz-n10. For photography, I'm a member of this forum: http://photography-on-the.net/forum/index.php

That. It's like a ghost town in here at times.


----------



## Boyboyd

I actually think it would be better just to keep it as a sub-forum.

I like how cosy it is in here, don't think we could spread ourselves out enough to populate a dedicated forum.


----------



## tagurtoast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ryan747* 
Great idea, as long as it keeps the same format of OCN. "Rep, Trade Rating, etc."

It would also be cool if you could use the same account across both and only one rep counter per user across both EG you can get one rep on OCN and you would also get that rep on PN


----------



## 2qwik2katch

I just got into photography as a hobby and I think this would be a great idea!


----------



## laboitenoire

I dunno, it could be effective, but I agree that it seems like the forum around here feels a bit dead at times, so it might not be a heavily frequented site.


----------



## Ryan747

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tagurtoast*


It would also be cool if you could use the same account across both and only one rep counter per user across both EG you can get one rep on OCN and you would also get that rep on PN


agreed %100


----------



## Oo Alias oO

^^ Was just about to say that, an intergrated site.

Sounds cool though, it needs to be linked though somehow.


----------



## dudemanppl

If you did make a separate one, I don't know how you could spread it.


----------



## Oscuro

To be honest, I don't think it will work out very well, due to the reasons stated: This is a fairly small community of people on this board. A LOT of the posts that happen here, are from "visitors" of the rest of the forum stopping in to ask for a recommendation for their next camera, or to throw up a "Hey! Look at my pics!" thread or post, and then they often don't show up again.

Sometimes, quite rarely, they stick around for a bit, and then disappear. Then there's the lunatics who stick around







.

In other words, I don't see it taking off as the original awesomeness that is OCN. I think it would end up being like the carforums.net adventure that still hasn't really garnered much of a following.

Part of the problem with setting up a full forum, is that it would be in competition with the already established pillars of the Photography world.


----------



## beldecca

Since I'm a member of a number of other online photo places, I have inkling to keep it part of OCN. However, I would like to see it broken out a little bit more.

For instance have a: "What Camera Should I Buy" sub-forum?


----------



## Mr_Nibbles

I would not use a new forum. POTN and this photo forum are all I need.


----------



## laboitenoire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *beldecca*


Since I'm a member of a number of other online photo places, I have inkling to keep it part of OCN. However, I would like to see it broken out a little bit more.

For instance have a: "What Camera Should I Buy" sub-forum?










Actually, that would be a good idea. Make a dedicated sub-forum to Photography (not part of Consumer Electronics) and then appoint a dedicated set of moderators who would just be focused on that part of the forum. Then we could have better management about stickies and the like.


----------



## Braydog

I'd be happy with something integrated. Although I do not have the required rep to sell, and have a fairly low post count to days since account was created ratio, I still like the fact that whenever I purchase something on here, the chances of it being a scam are about the lowest possible over the Internet. I feel that those who have worked hard for their statistics and privelage to sell would be getting the short end of the deal.

In addition, I think a completely separate site would not get as much traffic as this forum does, which would hurt it's effectiveness, and amount of reliable, useful content. It might reach that point someday down the road, but in the mean time it'd suffer.

Along the same lines though, I would love to see the photo section of ocn expanded. It would be nice to have a few sub forums for more specific and detailed categorization. Not sure if that's a possibility, but would be nice if it is.


----------



## Xapoc

I don't know if this is valid, but...

A reason the Photography sub-forum isn't visited as much as, say, Computer Peripherals could be because Photography is located near the bottom of the forum. Just throwing a suggestion out there, but if Photography were located near the top, it could garner more views. Maybe.

Also because this is primarily a computer forum over a "consumer electronics forum" the sub-forums related to computers gathers much more traffic than Photography. Say we did make a 100% Photography forum, while being 100% affiliated with OCN, it has the potential to grow larger than what a lot of us seem to believe it could -- me included.

One last thing. If Chipp thinks the Photography forum is successful (he explicitly typed success), and we already have acquired the domain, I say, "Why not?"


----------



## Marin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xapoc*


One last thing. If Chipp thinks the Photography forum is successful (he explicitly typed success), and we already have acquired the domain, I say, "Why not?"



Because there's a large chance it will just be CarForum.net 2.0.


----------



## Xapoc

Err, what? CarForum.net 2.0?


----------



## Marin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xapoc* 
Err, what? CarForum.net 2.0?

http://www.carforum.net/

There's a link for it in the Off Topic section.


----------



## BlankThis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marin* 
I feel like it should remain part of OCN and not a separate forum. While there are regulars in the sub-forum it's not enough to build a community off of.

And there's already other photography forums that are quite large, as pointed out by mz-n10. For photography, I'm a member of this forum: http://photography-on-the.net/forum/index.php

While you make a great point Marin I think that this sister forum will find many photographers just because when people come to OCN they usually have PC based interests and the Photography section gets looked over.


----------



## Mr_Nibbles

Lets set up a poll and see how many people are legitimately interested. Personally I don't think there are enough of us to start a new community, but maybe the poll would surprise me...


----------



## br3nd064

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


http://www.carforum.net/

There's a link for it in the Off Topic section.


Been here for almost 2 years, and never knew that existed..


----------



## Mr_Nibbles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *br3nd064*


Been here for almost 2 years, and never knew that existed..


That's the point


----------



## Chipp

I talked with admin a couple nights ago about the directions we'd look to take this project, and we decided on a few things both in terms of how it would relate to OCN and the feel of the community itself.

The new photo forum would not replace this forum here on OCN; also the vehicles and pets forums here will be recreated and each site in the 'family' will stand on its own
We are in talks with a very well-known web devloper who would be creating a layout for us that focusus as much on showcasing photos as it does forums and discussion. Given that it is a site about an artistic medium, we feel there should be a very artistic feel to the community's design as a whole and we're going to try and integrate member works into the layout in prominant ways
At least one extremely highly-popular photopgrapher on Flickr is willing to be a part of the community, creating a precedent of professional interaction and high quality content early on
We'd be looking for a group of 30 or so "founding members" who would be compensated in the early days in exchange for keeping livley, informative discussion running on the site to help build a memberbase
As with all of our sites (some more successful with others), we're looking to create a community experience that is second to none in the way that the website transcends being just a discussion board and becomes a major facet of the lives of its members. The thought is that by diving in head-first and really slamming all of our effort at building a great memberbase early in the site's life, we can avoid the somewhat floundering status that Carforum and Dogforum have maintained - though we are also going to pump major energy and development effort into those communities to get them back on track, too.

If any (or all) of that sounds like something you're interested in, please send me an email.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

I agree that the Photography forum should remain part of OCN as well, as has been well explained already. Much of the regular traffic here comes from non-regulars.


----------



## Chipp

Just a quick bump to see if there is any interest from those who missed the announcement before. We're hopefully going to have some major progress on getting the site online in the next week.







Please, don't hesitate to discuss with non-OCN photographer friends. We'd love to have them too!


----------



## Sparhawk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marin* 
http://www.carforum.net/

There's a link for it in the Off Topic section.

I think the biggest problem with that site is the color scheme... or lack-thereof... it is just not pleasing in any way.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chipp* 
Just a quick bump to see if there is any interest from those who missed the announcement before. We're hopefully going to have some major progress on getting the site online in the next week.







Please, don't hesitate to discuss with non-OCN photographer friends. We'd love to have them too!

I think it might be a little slow at first but I might post more on it if it had a good layout and made sharing/showing/critiquing photos easier.


----------



## Mr_Nibbles

I have enlisted a total of three photogs so far. I am starting to get excited


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sparhawk* 
I think the biggest problem with that site is the color scheme... or lack-thereof... it is just not pleasing in any way.

I think it might be a little slow at first but I might post more on it if it had a good layout and made sharing/showing/critiquing photos easier.


Yeah... From a development standpoint, Carforum and Dogforum are waaay behind what we'd like to have - thats all on us, for sure. This photo forum will actually be a sort of 'beta test' for us working with some awesome new designers that we're very excited to have onboard, in addition to being in talks with a former vBulliten developer who writes custom modifications for the board software. (In other words, we're expecting to have a great layout with great features in it). If the team works well for the photo forum, it hopefully wont be too long before Carforum and Dogforum get major refreshes.


----------



## mz-n10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sparhawk* 
I think it might be a little slow at first but I might post more on it if it had a good layout and made sharing/showing/critiquing photos easier.

what he said


----------



## laboitenoire

Hey Chipp, I sent you an email a few weeks back about all this. Did you ever get it?


----------



## max302

I bookmarked this thread, I'll be sending an email after work. I would be interested in getting the new forum going, for sure.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *laboitenoire*


Hey Chipp, I sent you an email a few weeks back about all this. Did you ever get it?


I did get emails from a bunch of folks, yes - sorry for not replying, I was really just waiting until I had some sort of real news.


----------



## dranom

a photo forum with OCN lay out would be nice!


----------



## Conspiracy

im interested if the is still gunna happen


----------



## Sin100

Bump.

I recently took up photography.

I am no professional, I don't really know anything technical (terms, etc), I just got a fairly decent digital pocket camera (Nikon S8000) and started shooting, if this went ahead I would love to share some pics I have taken (mostly wildlife and scenery) and see some of your pictures.


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tagurtoast*


It would also be cool if you could use the same account across both and only one rep counter per user across both EG you can get one rep on OCN and you would also get that rep on PN


I would really like to see that feature, sharing of rep and trader ratings across all of the forums.

I am all for a separate forum for photography, I like the photo section here but I would definitely enjoy it more as a separate entity.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xlastshotx*


I would really like to see that feature, sharing of rep and trader ratings across all of the forums.

I am all for a separate forum for photography, I like the photo section here but I would definitely enjoy it more as a separate entity.


I'm not sure sharing rep across sites would be best - it doesn't show how helpful/knowledgeable you are on the specific site.


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


I'm not sure sharing rep across sites would be best - it doesn't show how helpful/knowledgeable you are on the specific site.


hmm thats true, well at least the trader rating.


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xlastshotx*


I would really like to see that feature, sharing of rep and trader ratings across all of the forums.

I am all for a separate forum for photography, I like the photo section here but I would definitely enjoy it more as a separate entity.


I agree that you should be able to have cross-site accounts. Only some things should work across all sites, such as the PM system. I don't think we'd need cross-site signatures, as you'd probably want something in your signature on one site, and something else on another site.


----------



## iscariot

I would be interested for sure. I have tried one or two other photography forums and they really are not as active as the Photography seciton on OCN.


----------



## metallicamaster3

Full steam ahead I'd say. I'd be more than willing to be part of the help to build a memberbase! I can't find a site with a similar concept/potential than one run by Shogun







.


----------



## Nilareon

Sounds great to me! I know alot of people interested in graphical arts and photography that would love to be apart of the community.


----------



## Chipp

I've put together a mailing list of all those that have sent me emails - I'll be in touch as we know more about the process and what community roles we'll have available to start.







In the meantime, our graphic designer is available from August 31st. admin is going to get things moving then.


----------



## xHassassin

Can't believe I didn't see this yet.

You've got an email headed your way.


----------



## metallicamaster3

Looking forward to it!


----------



## xlastshotx

Whats the domain name?


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xlastshotx*


Whats the domain name?


Yet to be determined.


----------



## Boyboyd

I'm really looking forward to this now.


----------



## Conspiracy

also waiting to see the new site or forum that is being made


----------



## Eagle1337

Awesomesauce.


----------



## Chipp

Please folks - don't forget to send me an email so I can get you on the mailing list!


----------



## lycwolf

This idea sounds awesome.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lycwolf* 
This idea sounds awesome.

I've gotta ask. What the hell is with your avatar? lol


----------



## Mootsfox

It's a British Wolf clearly


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chipp* 
Please folks - don't forget to send me an email so I can get you on the mailing list!

pm'd my email to ya


----------



## Boyboyd

I do hate bumping old threads, but has anyone got any news about this?


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Worthy bump, wondering the same myself.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

This is the last email I got from Chipp on 10/5:

Quote:



Hi all!

Some updates on PhotoForum:

I have good news and bad news - the good news is that all we're waiting on is our design, and we could conceivably launch within a month if all goes well. This would also be a first for us, actually finishing a project ahead of schedule.... (Go ahead and poke fun, all of you still waiting on OCN hoodies...)

The bad news here is that our designer has temporarily stopped work on all of his vBulliten projects (with many other folks in an internet protest) as they object to a recent lawsuit filed by vBulletin against a new forum project founded by former vBulletin developers. We entirely expect that this will blow over, however, we do have a backup designer on retainer in case things take a turn for the worse.

Other than that, not too much to discuss yet. A dedicated community for 'founding members' like yourselves for this site (and several other projects we are in the planning/development phases of) is also something that is in the works. We hope that can become an awesome little sub-community of people who are really good at being influential members and staff of successful web forums.

I'll keep you updated as time goes on, and of course, if you have any questions or know of anybody else who should be added to this list (we'd still like to gain about 10 more people interested in being founding members to be really comfortable) please do send them my way.

Kind regards, 
--Seth


----------



## Boyboyd

Thanks for sharing. So it seems that it's still In the works, but it's hit a few speed bumps. That's fine, we can wait


----------



## xHassassin

Hey Chipp I sent you an email asking to be put on the mailing list and I didn't receive that email?


----------



## laboitenoire

Yeah, I had emailed Chipp, too but never heard back. I'll peg it to the fact he's busy...


----------



## Goobers

I say go for it, the photography section here is limiting and boring, it needs a refresh, to add more sections, like a video and photo specific gallery seperate of general photography chat.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xHassassin*


Hey Chipp I sent you an email asking to be put on the mailing list and I didn't receive that email?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *laboitenoire*


Yeah, I had emailed Chipp, too but never heard back. I'll peg it to the fact he's busy...


Hmm... I thought I had collected everybody together before sending that last round, but I guess I still missed some folks. If you'll send me an email ([email protected]) including somewhere in the subject line "Photo Forum", I'll be sure to add you to the next round.


----------



## scottath

Just thought id bump this to get some more attention and to add my voice behind the idea.

I just emailed you Chipp too about getting my email onto the mailing list also.


----------



## Cole19

Just read this and thought I'd give it a bump. Whats going on?


----------



## Chipp

Designer woes.







Our original contacts fell through entirely, and the hunt for suitable replacements has not been successful. We really don't want to launch without appropriate design for an art-centric website, so we're still essentially in the same place we were in November.


----------



## hli53194

Would be nice if there were "linked" accounts, so 1 username/password for all 3 websites. I actually do want to get into cars at some point in addition to computers, so a linked account with trader rep/normal rep would be nice.


----------



## laboitenoire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hli53194*


Would be nice if there were "linked" accounts, so 1 username/password for all 3 websites. I actually do want to get into cars at some point in addition to computers, so a linked account with trader rep/normal rep would be nice.


The problem is that people who have knowledge in one field might not have as much in another, so linking REP would give some readers the false impression that a poster was more knowledgeable and informative than they actually are.


----------



## Campo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *laboitenoire*


The problem is that people who have knowledge in one field might not have as much in another, so linking REP would give some readers the false impression that a poster was more knowledgeable and informative than they actually are.


No different than someone who knows lots about hardware and nothing about software is it?


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *laboitenoire*


The problem is that people who have knowledge in one field might not have as much in another, so linking REP would give some readers the false impression that a poster was more knowledgeable and informative than they actually are.


What about the fact that most of my rep is in photography?


----------



## mz-n10

most of mine are from online deals section


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp;12002857*
> Designer woes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our original contacts fell through entirely, and the hunt for suitable replacements has not been successful. *We really don't want to launch without appropriate design for an art-centric website,* so we're still essentially in the same place we were in November.


I understand that bit. It's like if a logo designer's business card was done in Comic Sans.


----------



## laboitenoire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d;12004074*
> What about the fact that most of my rep is in photography?


So is a lot of mine.







Hence the problem.


----------



## Furious Porkchop

I'm 100% interested in this still.


----------



## Cole19

If I had a graphic designer interested in making this site, how would I have him contact you?


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;12006608*
> I understand that bit. It's like if a logo designer's business card was done in Comic Sans.


The "Papyrus" font is the new Comic Sans. It's EVERYWHERE.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d;12004074*
> What about the fact that most of my rep is in photography?


Mine too, not mention the fact that I probably have several hundred unofficial posts from when the Photography forum and Camera Thread were in the OT section.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furious Porkchop;12007684*
> I'm 100% interested in this still.


110% percent here! It will definitely be a challenge for this new site to draw lots of members, considering that personally I visit six other camera forums on regular basis. POTN has 280,000 members alone! However, I think it will be a well populated site. The number of OCN'ers alone should ensure that.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cole19*


If I had a graphic designer interested in making this site, how would I have him contact you?


If he/she is experienced with vBulliten, please have them send an email to [email protected] !


----------



## cherxbear

Reading some of your thoughts, I agree on both parts. Yes, there are other sites such as photography-on-the.net however, it doesn't hurt to try it out. If it succeeds, kudos to the creators. If it takes a wrong turn and goes belly up, at least we (they) tried.

On another note, I do have a facebook that holds only photographers as friends. I'm sure there are more of you out there that are in that same category. For instance, why not spread the word of link to other photographers through something as simple as a "status"?

All in all, I think it would be a great idea to try out. It may take some time for it to build up to where you guys want it to stand but I'm pretty positive it will get there.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Would like to help if this is still going to happen. Not sure if its applicable but I have a background in Web site design with HTML. I also own my own brick and mortar business so I have some skills that may be of use just throwing them out there. All free of course.


----------



## robchaos

I am highly interested in this.


----------



## iscariot

Just a bump to see if this idea is still afloat.


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iscariot;14053942*
> Just a bump to see if this idea is still afloat.


bump again


----------



## robchaos

I PMed Chipp about this a month ago. This idea is still afloat, just on hold pending the launch of OCN 2.0 so resources can be dedicated to that. Keep your eyes open in the coming months though I am sure something will be happening.


----------



## Conspiracy

sweet


----------



## james_ant

Sounds like a great idea.

Would this forum also deal with video and audio? Also editing and things like that?

I would definitely love to be a founding member as I've used OCN for photography research a lot and would love to contribute.


----------



## ItsBobtista

Hey Chipp, this is something I'd be very interested in. For the last few years, I've been learning and living photography. I believe I would have a wealth of information I could share with the new community, and I would be very proud to be a part of something like that.

Please keep me in mind!


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ItsBobtista*


Hey Chipp, this is something I'd be very interested in. For the last few years, I've been learning and living photography. I believe I would have a wealth of information I could share with the new community, and I would be very proud to be a part of something like that.

Please keep me in mind!


For sure!

As many of you have probably noticed, for the short term our priorities have shifted to making sure the re-launch of OCN with our new platform after all these years goes fantastically well, but, as soon as we think we're reasonably settled in with that upgrade we will zoom out and take a look at our other communities in the family, both existing and planned, and get crackin' on some much needed improvement there.


----------



## Conspiracy

cant wait!


----------



## r34p3rex

Yes yes yes!


----------



## dudemanppl

You Tube


----------



## capitaltpt

I think it's a great idea as long as it remains a free forum. I was a member of Nikonians.org for several years and it was a wealth of information, but unfortunately, they started charging their members and many people abanonded.


----------



## henwyybwoi

i would definitely want to participate for this. i've taking some pictures with a simple point n shoot and i'm planning on getting a dslr within a year. it'd be fun!


----------



## Zamda

This sounds cool


----------



## investmenttechnology

not a separate forum please, there are already lots of photography forums on the internet, the reason I joined this site is because it covers photography and computers.


----------



## robchaos

This subforum section of OCN usually has as much if not more activity then a lot of the dedicated photo forums out there.


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robchaos;14888887*
> This subforum section of OCN usually has as much if not more activity then a lot of the dedicated photo forums out there.


this is true and we have less active people. i think it would be fun to start a new forum. its not like we are going to completely desert OCN photog section


----------



## robchaos

Especially since this is not camera specific. The only other forum I am a member of is Nikoncafe. I had an account at Nikonians a long time ago but they deleted it due to inactivity and now it costs money to register








POTN is canon, and A lot of other forums are just full of gear elitists. I've gotten the most constructive advice and help from this subforum here.


----------



## sub50hz

There are a lot of Nikon users on POTN, and the adults skirt the brand loyalty for the most part.


----------



## Chipp

The goal with this project would be to try and create the same type of community feel that we have here with Overclock.net, just with photography as the primary topic of discussion rather than performance computing.







The statistics speak for themselves that people seem to like what we do here, so going for that same close-knit community feel in a slightly different genre seemed reasonable enough (especially if we are able to provide the same specialized tools and content-centric features that we're rolling out with the "new" OCN). It could be a very cool thing, and we're still hanging onto the idea. The relaunch of Overclock.net on the new platform is _very_ close now, we're in final semi-private beta tests, so once we're rolled out here and reasonably settled in we can once again turn our attention back to some other ideas like this. Please do stay tuned - I know it has been a loooong wait since we first announced this!


----------



## Conspiracy

looking forward to it. good to hear everything is going good with the project


----------



## Synaps3

I'm not sure if this is still going but I would gladly join in!

Bought my first DSLR yesterday mostly because of OCN (All the tips, reviews and beautifull shots from users) and I have been taking pics like a mad man ever since and trying to learn about everysingle pic.

I would certainly be a very active member


----------



## Prpntblr95

I'll Join


----------



## r34p3rex

The wait is killing me!


----------



## b.walker36

I like this idea as i just bought my camera yesterday. I planned to make this place my home as a grew as photographer but a dedicated photo forum would be awesome.


----------



## ilec

I thought I'd give this thread a Bump after 4 months.

I'm definately interested and keen to be apart of this.

Is Chipp still accepting emails for the mailing list?


----------

